# Designing a siggy need help



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Help need guys, with the challenge for a Xmas siggy, can anyone show me or point me in the direction of how to make the graphics for a good siggy. My current one was very much a heath robinson effort.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, it depends on how much detail you wish to have...

Mine was pretty complex, but there's some that simply took a nice winter scene (a Mossy in a snowy field) and placed Holiday greetings with thier name on it...

And I like the sig you have now, by the way, I think it came out nicely.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

I just want to be able to make my own with a little help maybe from a base picture from surfing the internet. The current one was painstakingly made using Microsoft Paint. What would be ideal is software that’s reasonably simple to use for someone with two left thumbs and a finger.

Thank also for the complement.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

I know some of the guys like to use a program called "GIMP", it's pretty easy to use and has a number of useful features.

The basic method would be to find an nice image, and then use the imaging program to adjust the size (either by cropping, or resizing) and then adding the text of your choice, in the color and "font style" of your choice.

I personally don't use GIMP, as I primarily use Photoshop and Paintshop for my imaging, but I've seen great results by those that do. If memory serves me right (which is rare), NJACO uses GIMP and has made some really cool sigs with it.

If you want, find an image that you'd like to make a sig with, and we can walk you through it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks GG, that’s a great offer, I'll look for something useful while you guys have a good TG. BTW I also have Paintshop on my system, but I'm not very versed with it even though I've tried to do things with the help of the site instructions, they confused me.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

What do you want to know VB ? I have a little bit experience of the Photoshop program. So I can try to help.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Wojetk, many thanks for the offer it's very much appreciated. This is not a priority so if you have other things to do I'm quite happy just to work and practice on what you will have shown me.

In respect of Photoshop, I'm very ignorant of it's capabilities and find the on-line instructions confusing. What I would like to do is just take a .jpg file picture and enhance it's appearance by just making the corner or side curl inwards with appropriate shading and be able to select a font and add text with coloured and shading and add some form of symbols onto the picture.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you mean the effect of the folded corner like in my siggy?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes or similar. Wojetk, you must be on night shift or like to burn the midnight oil? BTW, love your Christmas siggy, very festive


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> BTW, love your Christmas siggy, very festive



Now your just sweet talkin' him  

Just kiddin'


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Yes or similar. Wojetk, you must be on night shift or like to burn the midnight oil? BTW, love your Christmas siggy, very festive



Thank you .

A night shift is Lucky 13's speciality.However being on duty I'm working untill two at night or sometimes longer.That's way I'm still on. But tonight I'm tired so I'll hit a sack soon.

Concerning the folded corner... the Photoshop doesn't support with its options obtaining a such effect automatically. But it is possible to make this "on food". If I find some time I can show you how to achieve the effect. What version of PS do you have on your HDD installed?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Now your just sweet talkin' him
> 
> Just kiddin'



You know the saying 'Flattery will get you anywhere'.

Your up early H. Are you on holiday today? You must be looking forward to the big eat-in tomorrow.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You know the saying 'Flattery will get you anywhere'.
> 
> Your up early H. Are you on holiday today? You must be looking forward to the big eat-in tomorrow.



I got that wrong H, it's evening there, not morning. How were your cousins, excited to see you!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

They were pretty happy to see us  

One was in Germany on foreign exchange so I missed her this summer, but the 18 year old is his normal, tough self.  

Tomorrow, I can't wait! Football with my dad, brothers, cousins, friends, and uncles.... then TURKEY TIME! 

But I am really bored as of now because my older brother and my older cousin are playing video games..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Concerning the folded corner... the Photoshop doesn't support with its options obtaining a such effect automatically. But it is possible to make this "on food". If I find some time I can show you how to achieve the effect. What version of PS do you have on your HDD installed?



Thanks Wojetk. I have version 6.0 that’s not supported as it was loaded for me to play with prior to possibly purchasing a copy, but having problems understanding it and it's cost as new wasn’t worth me digging deep into my pocket. My version also has problems with not being able to find PLUGIN.dll, not being able to load the FastCore Routines, MMXCore Routines and Multiprocessor Support. Hope this is not a problem.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

What kind of computer do you have? I mean CPU, RAM etc... And what OS is there installed?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2009)

Engineer, now THAT is a great one..... I use Corel, Photo and draw.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Wojetk cant stay on long, it's quite late here. My system details read as follows:
Dell Inspiron 9300
Running Microsoft XP Home Edition
Intel(R) Pentium(R) M
Processor 1.73GHz
1.73GHz 125GB RAM
Physical Address Extension


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

OK. Thank you. So it is a laptop but not the desktop one type. What number of the service pack do you have installed for the XP Home Edition OS?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, it depends on how much detail you wish to have...
> 
> Mine was pretty complex, but there's some that simply took a nice winter scene (a Mossy in a snowy field) and placed Holiday greetings with thier name on it...
> 
> And I like the sig you have now, by the way, I think it came out nicely.



You talkin' ta me? You talkin' ta ME? 

Grau is correct, Vic. I use GIMP. Its free and not too bad. I'm working on the page curl right now. For what I see on GIMP the parameters are set and can' t be customized. So far. I get very LARGE curls. But for free I can't complain.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2009)

GIMP is free and just as powerfull as Paintshop. I use Paintshop a lot, but since this doesn't work om my OS anymore (I now use Linux) I'll have to learn GIMP. GIMP is there for Windows as well, of course. BTW, the folded corner is a standard effect on Paintshop.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Wurger said:


> OK. Thank you. So it is a laptop but not the desktop one type. What number of the service pack do you have installed for the XP Home Edition OS?



Morning Wojrtk, just had breakfast. Yes it is a laptop and I have Version 2002 Service Pack 3


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

OK. Thank you for the info. There is a few opinions about the PS ver.6CE.A few stated it couldn't work with WinXP as it wasn't dedicated to the system.A few others said there wasn't any trouble with its running under the OS.
Did you have any problem with its installation ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't say, it was installed by a family friend who specialises in office hardware set-up, he borrowed my laptop and loaded the programme. I've used it very little and can't say I've encountered problems.

Reading from what other guys have posted, if the Photoshop is likely to be a problem on my system, maybe I should look into the GIMP or the CorelDRAW that has been mentioned.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

The GIMP program is free software.It is quite nice one.And it can be very useful like the CorelDraw that is comercial and expansive software. So if you can't buy the Corel one I suggest the GIMP.It's up to you only.
What about Photoshop ver.7?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, we have builders knocking holes in walls at the moment. Noisy.

It is my intention now that Windows 7 is out to upgrade the laptop in about April next year, this one will be over 5 years old by then and at the same time I was toying with the idea of Photoshop 7. Maybe if it is ok with you, we should try and see how I go with the Photoshop.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

No problem VB. When?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

At your convenience, I'm no longer a working man (retired) so can be available most mornings my time, which is late evening your time. I think for the both of us, we should just see how we go.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

No problem. It's a half past the midday here.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

And 22:50 here, good evening. If you are up for it, maybe a little tuition before my bed time.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry I was busy with a few chores I had to take care of.As a result I have noticed your answer too late.I guess you hit the sack.So we can try in the evening my local time. Sleep well.

BTW...I need to see your Photoshop screeshot when it is opened.Simply I have to have a look at its layout and available options as I use Polish version.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2009)

Wurger said:


> The GIMP program is free software.It is quite nice one.And it can be very useful like the CorelDraw that is comercial and expansive software. So if you can't buy the Corel one I suggest the GIMP.It's up to you only.
> What about Photoshop ver.7?



Correldraw Paintshop pro is way cheaper then Photoshop, about 1/10th of the price. It's actually quite easy to use and I recommended for people just starting playing with pictures. Gimp is free. I actually I find it a bit less intuitive then Paintshop, but it's very powerful.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

G'day Wojetk, I see you hard at work with H, are you on shift?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

Electricians have just arrived on kitchen renovation and I'm about to loose power on internet connection. Will see if I can catch you tomorrow evening your time. Screen print attached, hope you can read it.

Have a good night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry Vic! 

I would've let him know I thought he'd come here.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

No probs H, I'll just have to drag myself out of bed early to fit in with Wojetk's times. 7am here is 9pm yesterday in Poland. Not to early is it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow. What a difference.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi VB,

The kitchen renovation...he he he. There is the same for my one.But the power is done and I don't have to be off.
But OK. No problem we can start later.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2009)

Will you be available on Monday evening your time to have a go at the Photoshop, say from about 9pm your time, that’s 7am Tuesday morning here. The kitchen guy will still be here, but all the electrics are done so shouldn't be getting any power cuts.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

What about tonight ( today)?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

He has a kitchen guy there who is moving electical wire so he keeps going on and off.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

I see.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2009)

Am heading out now for a couple of hours, if I see you are still around when I get back, I'll sign in, but it would be something like 1 to 2am your time.
\


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh... I need to get some more sleep tonight so I can go bed by the time.So we could try on Monday like you said.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Oh... I need to get some more sleep tonight so I can go bed by the time.So we could try on Monday like you said.



Sleep!?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sleep!?



It's something I've never heard about either. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2009)

Morning Wojetk, morning H. Would you believe I was up early and ready to go and I'm having internet problems. It's dropping on and off line and when on its intermittent and very slow. So I think I had better give it a miss this morning and wait for the internet to settle. Maybe the same time tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello VB,

Problems with The Net? Is that your net provider's problem ( with server ) ? Or it is your computer fault?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2009)

Think it's our ISP who were doing upgrades yesterday. The modem was giving us a signal that the line provider was working, though we do get problems with them from time to time particularly following storms which we had yesterday. We also have a problem with cockatoos (parrots) stripping the protective coating from the cable that runs from pole to pole under the phone power lines.

Anyway, it's late for you and I'm going out in about a half hour, so I will make contact again tomorrow if that's ok with you.
Have a good night and thanks for being so patient.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you Vic. Have a nice day ....and good night as well. 

See you...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

Good morning Vic! well I was a little late on that...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

G'day Wojetk, I'm up and running this morning. Yesterdays problems were with the ISP who managed to sort the malfunction by about 11am.
How are you today?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello VC,

I'm fine .Still working on the kitchen. What about you?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, still being worked on. Have plumbing and temporary worktop, the stone one is being cut and will be fitted on 16 Dec, we hope. Kitchen is functional with new cooker and cook-top and have an extractor, working, but needs the extractor funnel fixing. Lucky I've got a good barbecue outside on the deck.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you recon you will have time to give my tuition a go today Wojetk, before you hit the sack?.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Of course...

I have seen your screen. It is not so different from my one.

OK What do you want to know?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Great, how can I put text onto the picture on the screen?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

First of all you have to open a pic or create a new one. I think you can do that can't you?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, I have the flying boat up on the screen at the moment


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoops wrong thread..


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. But firstly "switch off" the ruller around your PS screen. Hit the "Ctrl+R" keys together.Unless you need this on the screen.You can on the ruller if hit the shortcut key again.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. Now have a look at the tool barr on left side of your screen.These two quite big squares ( green and white now) are the tool colour an the back ground one.In the left bottom corner of the colour section you can see two small black and white squares.Click them and the two big ones should become B&W.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Got that. Done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. Now look at the tool bar.There you will find the icon with "T" letter. Click it and then click with the mouse coursor ( it got another shape when you click the T letter) on the pic at a place you want to have the text. It doesn't have to be exactly at the place because you can move the text to anoher place later.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Have done that and the picture has gone a pinkish colour and a vertical line flashing on and off


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK the blinkiing line is the text cursor.Now write your text with the keyboard.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh. Sorry I haven't notice it. The pinkish colour. When you click the T letter on the tool bar, there should appear a menu. You have to choose "Text" option. Now you have set the Mask of the horizontal text. 

Hit ESC to break the operation and click the T icon again choosing the Text option.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Have backtracked and corrected and have text on picture.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. IS that black?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

It’s a pale blue on the pinkish picture


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

It means you didn't change the text option.. Close the current project ( pic ) and open it again.Then do that like was written above.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

We have black text now


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. Have also a look at the bar over the pic window. When you click the T icon there you will find the font name, type of fonet, its size, kind of font edges,adjustment to left margin,centre, right margin, font colour, a few tools for font bending, icon for font settings.

The icon for font settings is the same like the small window in the right corner of the main program window.

Are these there?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes I have them all


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK now click the font colour icon. The colour selector should appar.The strip with the rainbow is the colour palette. the bigger window next to that is the colour range. Click on the rainbow to choose a basic colour for font.Then you can set its tonality in the second one by clicking on that as well. Then OK. and the new colour for font is set. When you add some text it will be tapped with the new one. If you want to change the balck colour of the current text you have to marked it or with "Ctrl+A" shortcut key or the mouse cursor being working with the Text option moving the mouse cursor over the text with pressed left mouse button.. It is exactly there same like marking text in Word, Notpad etc..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

When I selected the colour icon on the top tool bar, the colour option windows opened and I also noted that the colour selection icon on the left toolbar is activated. Is this correct. I also note that on selecting a main colour on the larger colour drop down box automatically changes the text colour to that selected.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is correct. As there are a few places where you can change settings for all tools.
For instance look at the top small window on right. Now you have set colour option , right?? click the option Sample or something like that ( the option in the middle). there should appaer a palette of colours ( colourful squares).Click one of them and have a look at the left tool bar at the two big squares.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

I see that, the upper square changes colour. So how do I highlight the text on the picture and change its shape and is it possible to select the text and variegate the colour shading


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

First of all moving of a text. Look at the tool bar on the left. At the top of it there is an icon with small arrow and cross.Click it and then click with left mouse button on the text you tapped.Keeping the mouse button pressed , move the mouse left and right. Your text should be moving with it together. Am I right? If you set free the mouse button your text will be settled down at the place you moved it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

This is great, we have text movement and repositioning.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad you find it useful.

Ok. Now changings to font shape, colour etc..

It is quite easy. If you click the T letter icon on the top bar you have the font name right? So there is also a small square with arrow down next to the font name.Click this and the list of available fonts appears.Click one of them and type something.Also you can change the current text by marking it ( Ctrl+A) and choosing the new foint.All letters will be tapped with the new font.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes this is working well and automatically changes the font, what if I wanted to just pull down one corner of the text to change it's shape or to elongate to make it look tall and thin.
BTW, I hope I'm not keeping you up Wojetk


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

No  I am.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

You, me, both mate, but the man needs to get some sleep. By my reckoning it's after 2am there.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK I see. And you aren't keeping me up.All is fine.

Possibility of changing the size of text you have also at th etop bar. There is the size of the font.Click the small square next to the size in digits.The list od available sizes of the font will appears.

Another way is to tape a text and then hit the Ctrl+T shortcut. But worning the option doesn't work when the T icon is clicked. You have to click other icon of the left tool bar. for instance the one for moving. I usually hit the V key on keyboard what is the same. In that case the text will be marked with a frame with small squares on it. If you pull one of them you will be stretching the text shape into direction the square indicates.For example left, righ, right and up.ESC key - break the operation. Also if the frame is on if you click on screen with the right mouse button the short menu appears for rotating stretching and a few other.Try to that.

No answer for you I guess something wrong with the net there. But don't worry it will be continued.

Now I'm heading bed. Good Night.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Not having a lot of successes with this one, cant seem to get the text highlighted with the box with little squares on the corners, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

I was about to go bed.

OK.Once again....Click the T icon.Then write text.Click the Movement icon.Then hit Ctrl+T keys together. The frame around the text should appear.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm going to play with this Wojetk while you sleep, thanks for your help have a good rest and I'll catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Take it easy. I can be on for a while yet.

So what is the problem?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

If that's ok with you, I key in the text and then key Ctl+T and nothing happens with the text, but the little on the bottom right which has the font selection buttons in it disappears. If I key Ctl+T again, it comes back.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

OK. Have a look at the main menu. The Edit one. click it and check if there is someting like "Free transformation option".

But firstly click the Movement icon before you hit the Ctrl+T


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

I have it, but it is not hilighted


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

hilighted ?????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

On the drop down box, some of the options are clear and in bold lettering, others are in faded lettering, the "Free Transform" is in faded lettering, signifying that it is not an option.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

Tell me is there still the blinking text cursor when trying to use the Ctrl+T?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

That means you are still using the text option.That's way the program can't do that,

Click the icon on the left tool bar that you used for the text repositioning.And then hit the Ctrl+T


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

smileys.php]



[/url]
Got it that time,



….now I must remember it, thanks.
Now I think we should call it a day my friend, unfortunately I must go and do some mundane things like house chores.

Thank you for your time, you have been extremely helpful and tolerant and if you have no objection I will catch you sometime tomorrow for some more great tutorial fun.
Again, good night and thanks.

url=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-happy-smileys.php]



[/url]


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

You'r welcome. I should be on and off tomorrow.Also a few chores I have to take care of.

Sleep well.Good night.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning Wojetk, how's things with you, I hope your kitchen is in a better state than mine. though functional, I've only a bit of a bench top to prepare food on, a fantastic new oven and induction cook top and the plasterer making a mess.

Have been playing with Photoshop (not modelling) and if you are up for it would like to find out what I'm doing wrong with the cut from on picture and pasting to another. I'm using the Pen Tool rather than the Lasso Tool which I found was hard to get accurate. What is happening, is I get the outline of what I want to cut, do the cut and then the paste to the second picture and all that cones across is the outline of what I've traced. It is not bringing over the coloures. I feel this could be something to do with not getting the layering right. Have you any ideas?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Vic...

I'm fine. Tomorrow I have to be on duty.So I can stay here on for a short time.I hope you are fine as well.

Concerning the problem ...could you post a print screen of it?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok will do, but have to set it up first.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Pic 1 have used pen to trace "Joy ball", keyed Ctl+C to cut tracing and Pic 2 keyed Ctl+V to paste, all I get is the outline.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2009)

Now I see it now. But I don't use tha way for that. I use the rectangular marking and then Ctrl+C. Then going to another project and Ctrl+V. Of course the pic you are interesting in has to be in the marked area. Them I use the polygonal
lasso tool and magnifying glass to remove these unwanted parts.

ALso you can use magic wanad.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

That is one way I have worked it before, but am trying to improve and quicken the process. I have to go out now, but will keep working on the cut and copy process. Maybe tomorrow if ok and you are not otherwise occupied, you could give me some pointers on colour shading text , similar to the way you have it on your siggy.

For now, thanks again, have a good night and don't work to hard.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm at work tomorrow.As a result I'll get back home just on Saturday.Then we can work together in the evening in my local time.

Have a nice day.

see you.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

G'day my friend, I'm up and running, though am expecting the kitchen bench top fitted this morning so may have a couple of electrical interruptions, so if you up for it, I'm ready

 

PS Got you message late last night (thanks) when I came home, was to late to reply


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Hej Pal,

OK. No problem.I thought it was very late for you.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Not at all, it's just on 9:30am (tomorrow, in your part of the world) so I have the whole day ahead of me


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Right.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, when your ready, I have new page open with 500 x 500 pixels and in RBG Colour mode


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

OK. Hit the Ctrl+A keys to mark the whole area. Then set the colour of a tool as dark red for instance.Choose the tool "Bucket with paint" (sixth icon of the right column in the tool bar on left) Then "discharge" the colour into the marked area.You should obtain the red background.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok have a deep red background, used the Ctl-Backspace to fill it


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

OK. Click the T letter in the tool bar and tape a text with black letters for instance. If you need a different letter shape choos other fonts simply. Also if you want to add any effect to the text shape ( bending for instance ) you have to do now with the menu for text.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

It is done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Then press the Ctrl key and keeping down click with left mouse button on the text layer bar ( name/tittle) in the window "layers" in the right down corner of the PS window. You should get the text marked.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

I have it. I'm also making up a tutorial as we progress


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice.

Now click with LMB the bar (name/title) of the background in the "Layers" window.Then hit Ctrl+C keys.The next step click with LMB the text bar and then hit Ctrl+V to paste a new layer.You should get something like that.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I have got it, my screen looks the same


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

OK. Now switch off the text layer by clicking with LMB on the icon with the black eye on the layer bar.
Then click the new just added layer with LMB and then RMB.Choose the Mixing options ( or sometning similar) from the new opened menu.You should get something like this below.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

I have it, on mine it's called 'Blending Options'


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 9, 2009)

Good work guys


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

So OK. Blending Options I have to remember the English name of it.THX.

Anyway the new opened selector is for effect adding to a layer. The window consists of two areas.On left there are effects you can add ( select) and on right paremeters you can set for each effect separately.

Click the Shadow one and set the "Size" of 15 for instance.Then click OK button. As a result you should get this one on your screen.ALso you can try to set "Distance" option.If you move the requester a little bit left or right in order to see the effect of your settings on the layer you will notice its work.

Now it is the matter of the training and experimenting


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Not sure where you mean to set the size


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Here you are...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry about the Wojetk, I've got a bit of a problem here, I/m stuck on this area where you said to select the shadow, which I have done and then select a size. On this screen, where is the size.

Also it must be getting late for you, so if you want to call it a day I can pratice up to this point and also fiddle with options to see what happens.
 

PS I was going to load a screen print, but seem to be having problems with my PC/Internet so maybe I should call it a day and re-boot my PC. Maybe I'll catch you tomorrow morning my time. Thanks for your time and have a good night, not that you have much night left.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

And did you achieve the effect of the shade?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

No, I got stuck, but am also having to many interruptions from the kitchen people at the moment, as I said, I will play with it and see what happens and let you go to bed.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

Now I see. No problem my friend. Here you are the next print screen. The relief effect was added. Also there you can set a few different parameters for the optionn.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

G'day my friend, my apologies for the abrupt ending of our session on Tuesday/Wednesday (my time) It was merry hell with tradesman coming in and out and it must have been late for you. Since then I have managed to master the shaded text, though my version has a slightly different drop down screen to yours. This you can see below (*pic 1.*)

One thing I've not been able to sort out is the use of the 'colour overlay' box. Every time I engage it, no matter what other colours I use in background or foreground, when selected it always cones up with the red colour (*pic 2.*).

Do you have any idea why this is and is it possible to change the 'colour overlay'.
Also not sure how long I will be around as it may again turn into a circus here. The kitchen bench top that came two days ago was totally wrong, made up of four stone slabs, three were incorrect, one in a very big way. They say they will be back today, lets hope they have got it right this time.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

G'day Vic,

How is life there? I hope you are fine and your kitchen works are finished just like mine.


The main problem with the colour overlay option is that you didn't understand my explanation of the effect selector.I do appologize but it can be my fault as well. For the effect you marked the white square on left side, didn't you?

But have a look what'll happen when you clicking the name of the effect next to the white square. Do it now please. I'm sure you can grasp.
In that way you can access all effects there and settings for them.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll set my self up and give it a try


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks mate, it works a treat. Now if you are ok with this I've some other questions, such as how did you put a gold edge around your siggy and also curl the left edge in.

BTW, I've ordered a book on how to work Photoshop, should get it in the New Year


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

To tell you truth I was a little bit lazy and got is from another picture I have found. But it is possible to make the same with the PS.But it takes some time as there is a need to use a couple of effects and settings. But if you want we can run an exercise.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Wojetk, but maybe I should not be so ambitious and for the moment just practice with what you shown me. It's probably better for me (and you) for me to wait until my tutorial book arrives, then if I get stuck, and I know it will happen, I will yell for help. Again my thanks for what you have shown me and for your time. Will keep in touch and now I'll let you bed down for the night.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

It is no problem for me to stay on longer. If I 'm tired I'll let you know simply.Unless you don't want to chat..
To be honest I have purchased the PS tutorial as well.And do you know what, now it is sitting on my shelf useless.
PS is really very nice program.All things are similar to others.So it lets us remember all things and steps that are needed to make something. Personally I feel lack of a couple things I could use when working with Deluxe Paint on AMIGA computer.But that's way the Good Lord has mounted between our ears the nice biological computer for dealing with all troubles.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok mate, fire away, lets chat and have some fun with Photoshop and I will also make a tutorial as we go. As for the book, I read reviews on this one and they were all very positive. The book is 'Look and Learn Photoshop 6' not the 'Photoshop 6 for Dummies', which have you got?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a Polish book of title like the first one in your post.But my book apopeared too basic and general for me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Does it look like this cover, if so 'Damn!!' But you never know, I still need to polish up on the basics and I do a lot of work on pictures of medals.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Nop..my is a different one.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh that's good, cause this one did say it was for the complete novice and takes from the basic steps to more detailed and complex functions of the software, so maybe I will be in luck with a good book and a great and patient tutor.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope you will. But working with any computer program is like coding it.You can read tons of books for Assembler or other programming languages.You can go through tons of listings but you still need to practise.

An exercise??????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh yes, how about making a border to a picture?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

This is an exaple that can be used for making these borders as well.

Open a new project 600x200 pixels in size and 320 DPI.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

I take it the DPI is the resolution the DPI meaning 'something per inch', all I have on my dropdown box is a Resolution fill-in box indicating pixels/cm. See pic

Have opened a file.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

DPI stands for dots per inch.

OK. If you opened the file. Hit Ctrl+A, then Ctrl+C, and then Ctrl+V to copy and paste a new layer from the background.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a ne layer


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Click with LMB the new layer title in the window on right side.Then click with RMB on it and choose the Blending Options.In the effect selector click LMB the option exactly below the colour overlay option .It should be Gradient overlay option.Then click with LMB the strip with a gradient colour that will appear when clicking the Gradient overly option.
The new window should be opened.Find in this the colour I have marked in the second pic.Finally you should get the screen like in my first pic in the post.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

This is good stuff Wojetk, I do not have as many options as you, so have picked something similar but darker. See pic 1, result pic 2


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

All is OK. In the Gradient Editor window there is the Load button right? If you click it there will appear other sampleas for uplading more ( adding another set of the gradients).There you should find the colour.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Fantastic, I have the shade


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

OK. Now you have to modify the gradient range.As you see there are small squares with colours of the GRadient at the bottom edge of the Gradient stripe.Click with LMB on the colour square in the middle of the gradient stripe. The same colour should appear in the bottom left corner of the editor window.( the pic below) Look at the right side of the window please. There is Delete button.Click it and the colour should be removed ( deleted) from the Gradient range.

The same do to the square at the left edge of the Gradient stripe.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

It is done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

OK. Now set these squares as shows the pic below.You can move them with the mouse when clickig any with LMB and keeping pressed. I moved the darkest one to the left side the lightest one to the middle and the last one to the right.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

OK, done


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

OK. If done click OK button and in the effect selector set these settings like in the second pic.The Angel you can change holding the clue in the circle with pressed LMB.The rest settings like you can see.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh boy, this is fun stuff and its looking perfect.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Good work guys


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

OK. Now click the OK button in the effect selector and you should get the golden layer.

Now hit the M key on keyboard and mark with the mouse cursor inner rectangular.Try to mark it as it is showed in the first pic.

Then hit the Shift+Ctrl+I keys to make the marking inversed. ( The second pic).

Then hit Ctrl+C keys to copy the inversed marking.And paste it as a new layer with Ctrl+V. ( third pic)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, we are looking good


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

This is cool stuff H, are you watchin


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes it is


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

So it means you did all the instructions from above didn't you?

OK. Now there should be three layers in the project.The background, the first ( golden) layer and the third one just added.

Clixk the first one ( I mean the middle) with LMB and then with RMB.In the menu that will appear choose Copy the layer style or something like that.


Then click with LMB the new one layer ( the top one) and then click with RMB. In the opened menu choose the Paste the layer style.You should get the whole golden layer again ( the first pic).

Switch off the middle layer by clicking the black eye with LMB on its bar. The golden frame should be seen ( the second pic). Now you can choose the Blending option for the new layer with the frame and add a relief effect. Then you can colour the background with the dark red paint for instance and voila ( the last two pics here).


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Seems I may have my first problem, when I do the LMB the RMB in the first layer I get this screen


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, re looked and have got it


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Check at the top bar in Layer option.THere should be the Layer style sub-menu.There you should find the Copy layer style option.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry Wojetk, I seem to be stuck on how to fill the background


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

At risk of crossing posts here Wogetk, I had a brain storm and have fixed it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh Vic.... Have you forgotten yet? Switch off all layers except the background..Then click the big black square on the tool bar on left side.Choose the colour you need.Click the Bucket icon on the toolbar and click with the tool on the background..Then you can on all layers again.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

I did warn you that I'm the original "Dummy", but thanks mate you've been great and given me lots to play with and it's very much appreciated. My spouse will be home soon and I had better get some of my jobs done or I'll be in trouble



will talk again soon, in the meantime, have a good night and Saturday and maybe I'll catch you again Sunday or Monday evening (you time). Good night and sleep well


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you achieved the same effect of the frame like me? If yes I'm glad.

You'r welcome . Good Night. However it is early morning here.The misty one I must say.

See you...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

New siggy test


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Jolly good show chaps, carry on!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Vic, looks great!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool one Vic!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2013)

Test Run


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2013)

Test to see if it worked


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2013)

I can see that. It means it works.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 11, 2014)

Updating icon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok whomever designed the new GB Icon, well done!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2014)

Wurger and myself.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

to you both! Well done.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 24, 2014)

Just changing my icons


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks mate, it needed a tidy up.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2014)

Terry...................
just in a tidy up mood..........


----------



## N4521U (Feb 25, 2014)

And for Catch22......... another tidy up.......
I hope all this is okay with everyone????

no telling Who will be next!


----------

